# Confused about the bailout



## dockingtrade (24 Nov 2010)

Have we been bailed out or not?  Why are they talking about default on Prime time? Or is it when we default we use the baliout. Or do we use he bailout with out defaulting?

Either way things are looking alot worse. No sign of growth, contagion ..... deposits must be at risk


----------



## DerKaiser (24 Nov 2010)

The bail out has yet to be agreed, we should look at alternatives if we're being screwed on the terms of the bail out.  The bail out is supposed to help us avoid default.


----------



## missdaisy (25 Nov 2010)

As far as I can understand the bailout is a loan to us from the IMF, carrying a lower rate of interest than a loan from another source on the international market. So some people are of the opinion that wherever the money comes from we can't afford to repay it and we should default now. I think!


----------



## Smart_Saver (25 Nov 2010)

DerKaiser said:


> The bail out has yet to be agreed, we should look at alternatives if we're being screwed on the terms of the bail out. The bail out is supposed to help us avoid default.


 
Here's the alternative for ya.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm-q8F4t74g


----------

